# Apache + 2 VirtualHost + 2 DynDNS Domains



## iridion (21. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe leider im Forum nichts hilfreiches gefunden.
Ich hab im lokalen Netz nen Server auf dem ein Bind9 und ein Apache läuft.
Ich habe zwei "Domains" eingerichtet (test.local und test2.local) und dafür auch die entsprechenden VirtualHosts im Apache eingerichtet.
Auf meiner Windowskiste noch den Server bei DNS eingetragen und über den Browser http://test.local und http://test2.local aufgerufen... Geht! Freude! 

Ich möchte nun beide lokalen "Domains" über meine beiden DynDns Domains (test.dyndns.org und test2.dyndns.org) von aussen erreichen.

Hat einer nen Tip wie ich meine VirtualHosts einrichten kann,
damit ich die beiden HP über DynDns erreichen kann?

Thx
Iridion


----------



## gothic ghost (22. April 2004)

hi,
diese Adresse steht in deiner httpd.conf 

Warum einfach wenn es kompliziert geht.  

und damit du nicht nach den Tools suchen mußt ;-)


----------

